# Tamper for Gaggia Classic



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Classic Nubie again I'm affraid.

Can anyone recommend a good Tamper for a Gaggia Classic double basket (such as the one below).

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0183-gaggia-double-filter-basket.html

It's meant to be 58mm, but some 58mm Tampers are slightly smaller, some larger. Which ones are the best fit/get the best results?

I'm looking to spend approx £20


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

I use one of these and it's fine.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wooden-Handled-Coffee-Tamper-58mm/dp/B000VJ8J8K/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1360213646&sr=8-3

there is a small amount of play in the basket and this is better than having a tamper which won't fit at all. For me the key thing is fit in the hand and a reasonable amount of weight. This one is fine on both accounts.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

The Has Bean tampers are nice plus you can get some nice coffee delivered aswell to make postage worthwhile 

i have one which fitted my gaggia baby nicely

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/ancillaries/products/has-bean-tamper


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I had the Happy Donkey one but wasn't a happy donkey over the tamper as it wasn't much of a tight fit. The Motta tampers at 58mm are much better, although now I have a VST there is still a slight gap, not enough to bother me into getting a replacement yet though!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

The HD tamper is actually 57mm which is a little loose for the Gaggia, but sort of works. Motta tampers are good value, this company in Edinburgh are worth a look.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Motta tampers are nice. Made in Italy. That's what I use with mine.

58mm is just slightly smaller than the basket which allows a small amount of grounds to seep upwards around the sides which I think is a good thing.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i had a happy donkey tamper... bought a motta one from:

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-tamper-flat-base-58mm-wooden-handle-black-/prod_5370.html?category=492

cheap as chips, nicer than the one i had before, removable handle, and also a better fit for my fracino basket.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for all of your advice, for the price (and personal preference) I think it's a toss up between the Motta and the MadeByKnock Simple. Will let you know how I get on.


----------

